# Webdesignen unter Linux



## dodo123 (3. März 2014)

Hi Leute. Ich nutze nun schon seit ein paar Jahren Windows und habe mir mit der Zeit die für mich optimale Systemkonfiguration geschaffen. Nun denke ich aber schon länger drüber nach, mir einen zweiten Rechner zuzulegen und mich mehr mit Linux zu beschäftigen. Da ich nicht zwingend auf Adobe-Produkte fixiert bin, würde mir diesbezüglich der Wechsel auch nicht schwer fallen. Ich hatte bis vor kurzem noch mit Adobe Dreamweaver gearbeitet, dabei aber nur die Coder-Ansicht benutzt, da ich diesen ganzen WYSIWYG-Müll nicht brauche. Nun bin ich nach längerer Zeit wieder zu Notepad++ gewechselt und bin sehr zufrieden. Das Programm ist schlank und nicht so überladen wie DW. Photoshop brauche ich auch kaum. Klar, wenn man mal eben ein Bild bearbeiten muss oder eine Retusche durchführen will, ist Photoshop ideal. Aber hauptsächlich reicht mir schon ein einfacher Texteditor mit UTF-8 Unterstützung und ein Browser, da ich meine Websites überwiegend im Browser entwickle.

Leider gibt es Notepad++ nicht unter Linux und die Editoren haben alle so ihre Problemchen mit UTF-8. Habe ich zumindest so gelesen.
Kann da jemand, der selbst unter Linux arbeitet was zu sagen? Als Photoshop-Ersatz würde sich ja Gimp anbieten. Das natürlich der Funktionsumfang von Gimp nicht an PS herankommt ist mir klar. Hauptsächlich gehts mir eigentlich nur um einen guten Text-Editor.

Wenn euch noch andere Software einfällt, die man als Webdesigner unter Linux gebrauchen kann, könnt ihr die natürlich auch nennen.
Zum Lernen habe ich mir das Linux Handbuch von Koffler geholt, in der aktuellen Auflage. Ich denke damit bin ich gut gerüstet für den Anfang. Meine  favorisierte Distribution ist momentan Ubuntu.


----------



## MCoder (4. März 2014)

Hallo,

also dass Linux-Editoren mit UTF-8 nicht zurechtkommen, habe ich noch nie gehört.

Da ich KDE benutze, arbeite ich viel mit dem Editor "Kate", der sich hinter "Notepad++" nicht verstecken braucht. Ahnlich komfortabel sind auch der Gnome-Editor oder "medit".

Speziell für Web-Entwicklung könntest du auch mal eine Blick auf Bluefish werfen.

Gruß
MCoder


----------



## dodo123 (4. März 2014)

Ich hab mir gestern mal ein paar Videos zu Texteditoren unter Linux bei Youtube angeschaut und würde mich spontan für den Editor Geany entscheiden. Neben HTML, CSS und PHP unterstützt der auch noch viele andere Sprachen, wie C++, Java usw. Kann ja nie verkehrt sein. Kennt den Editor jemand und kann sagen, ob der was taugt?
Von den Distributionen gefällt mir auch Linux Mint sehr gut, ich glaub da ist der Editor auch schon im Software Center vorgemerkt. Stimmt es eigentlich, dass man bei Mint im Gegensatz zu Unbuntu keine Codecs mehr installieren muss?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (4. März 2014)

Hi,

auch wenn der Artikel schon etwas älter ist, deine Frage zu den Codecs (und vielleicht auch ein paar andere mehr) werden hier beantwortet: Klick oder hier.

Zu deinem Editor kann ich leider nichts sagen, ich bevorzuge den guten, alten Vim 

Grüße,
BK


----------



## ikosaeder (4. März 2014)

Den Geany habe ich mir schon mal angeschaut, macht einen ziemlich guten Eindruck. Ich persönlich komme aber auch mit kate sehr gut zurecht. uft8 wird von Kate vollständig unterstützt.  
Unter Linux (KDE) hast du eigentlich eine Menge Werkzeuge schon dabei: z.B. den Konqueror.
Der unterstützt eine Reihe von Übertragungsprotokollen (ftp, smb, sftp) und bietet dir damit eine einfache graphische Möglichkeit um Dateien hochzuladen. 
Wenn du eine FTP Sitzung im Konqueror offen hast, kannst du auch Dateien direkt mit kate editieren. Leider lädt kate diese nur beim Schließen wieder hoch und nicht bei jedem Speichern.
Eine Versionsverwaltung wie CVS, SVN oder GIT ist auch empfehlenswert. Insbesondere, wenn du einen ssh Zugang zu deinem Webserver hast, kannst du mit einfachen Befehlen die Daten auf dem Server aktuell halten.
Kate selbst hat eine direkte Anbindung an CVS integriert. CVS ist zwar nicht mehr das aktuellste, aber für deine Bedürfnisse mit Sicherheit ausreichend. 
Was mir bei Kate sehr gut gefällt ist die integrierte Konsole, die direkt auf das Verzeichnis der gerade bearbeiteten Datei zeigt.


----------



## DarKo87 (26. März 2014)

Also eine wirkliche alternative zu Notepad++ wäre auch SciTE 
http://itsfoss.com/scite-the-notepad-for-linux/


----------



## zerix (27. März 2014)

Ein Editor den ich noch neben Emacs sehr gut finde ist sublimetext. Er ist nicht überladen, schnell und erweiterbar. Leider ist er kostenpflichtig, man kann ihn aber mit allen Features kostenlos testen.

http://www.sublimetext.com/

Viele Grüße

Sascha


----------

